# uv pass glasses?



## cockroachlurcher (May 27, 2011)

i'm not entirely sure where to post this, but i was watching "inside the human body" on the bbc and on it the presenter was talking about skin damage via ultraviolet. to observe the skin damage he wore what appeared to be uv pass visible blick sunglasses with a blacklight to see into uv. where can i get apair of these, and failing that a gel filter or a combination of gel filters that would do the same:thanks:


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 19, 2011)

Human vision cuts off around 400 NM on the shortwave side. Frequencies below this have the potential to be actively hazardous to your vision. I would speculate that he was using some kind of UV light source and that the glasses protected him from seeing the UV directly whilst allowing him to still see the material glow purple.

Persons who have had cataract surgery have the potential to see UV directly because the part of their eye that was meant to filter it out has been removed. I am told that it just looks whitish. These people are cautioned not to expose themselves to UV because now it could damage their vision.

I think the glasses are actually just a deep purple pass/everything else block lens.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ken_McE said:


> Human vision cuts off around 400 NM on the shortwave side. Frequencies below this have the potential to be actively hazardous to your vision.


I think you mean frequencies _above_ (i.e. higher than) this, rather than below. Shorter wavelength = higher frequency.


----------



## Edwina (Sep 6, 2011)

oh, I just heart Melanin glasses. It can absorb ultraviolet light and protect our eyes from radiation produced by computer. I don't know if this glasses is you said?


----------

